# Fat guy costumes?



## Carl1h (Sep 1, 2010)

A combination of Halloween being not so far off (round here we make stuff for Halloween and that takes planning ahead) and the Steampunk thread and this:



Melian said:


> The problem with steampunk: if you're not a "professional" cosplayer (read: not skilled enough for a real job or hot enough to be a real model) or a model in a photoshoot who doesn't actually own the clothes and accessories, you're not going to be able to afford more than one outfit. And if you make it yourself, there's a >99% chance that you will look like you're wearing a bad pirate Halloween costume.



Makes me wonder, what does/would the collective brain trust here do to put fat men in cool costumes?


----------



## charlieversion2 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm thinking something in Klingon


----------



## warwagon86 (Sep 1, 2010)

go for disney always works well


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 1, 2010)

The Hulk?

Last time I went fancy dress to something I went as a recovering anorexic.


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 1, 2010)

warwagon86 said:


> go for disney always works well



Omg! You look so perfect as Buzz, I love it!


----------



## Zowie (Sep 1, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> The Hulk?



In a fat guy's case, wouldn't it be the Bulk? 

I was thinking Santa...


----------



## Paquito (Sep 1, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> In a fat guy's case, wouldn't it be the Bulk?
> 
> I was thinking Santa...



Slutty Santa?


----------



## Zowie (Sep 1, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Slutty Santa?



Only you could pull that one off.


----------



## Melian (Sep 1, 2010)

Carl1h said:


> Makes me wonder, what does/would the collective brain trust here do to put fat men in cool costumes?



The easiest way to make cool costumes for fat guys is to let accessories be the focal points. For example, take 20 min and learn how to do some decent movie makeup (it's not difficult in a lot of situations), then you've always got some creative zombie costumes as backup and, really, you have so much freedom with those. Any person can turn into a zombie: bankers, hookers, sea captains, sherpas....just go for it 

It's the same with steampunk - usually, guys need some pretty basic clothing (jacket, plain pants), but it's all in the details. Like I said before though, the details are expensive, but I've seen some fat guys rocking awesome steampunk looks (they must have had the $$).


----------



## RJI (Sep 1, 2010)

Its Santa or nothing... built in excuse to let girls sit on you at parties.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Sep 1, 2010)

Steampunk Santa










Just not Fat enough.........


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 1, 2010)

I played Sir Toby Belch in a production of 'Twelfth Night' this summer. It might make a nice Halloween costume. 

RV :eat1: 

View attachment TobyLaugh2.jpg


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 2, 2010)

I like costumes that are intentionally lazy and rather uninspired. Last year I made a sandwich board. This year I am leaning to just making an arrow pointing down reading: I am here.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 2, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


>



ZOMG Hipster Santa! 

KILL IT WITH FIRE!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 3, 2010)

and other assorted actual official plus sized men's costumes not requiring any work:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 3, 2010)

*Have a seat, ladies! 
Which way to the taco bar?*


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 3, 2010)

I did the fat priest like 2 years in a row because I'm lazy lol

I'm considering either an ape costume or ninja turtle this year


----------



## rabbitislove (Sep 3, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Steampunk Santa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He'd be a good fat guy  

I like the hippie costume, although I need to be more creative because thats me 24/7. Have no idea what Im doing for the 'ween.


----------



## CherryRVA (Sep 4, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> ZOMG Hipster Santa!
> 
> KILL IT WITH FIRE!



This is fucking great, love it!


----------



## MaybeX (Sep 4, 2010)

Stick with the basics.


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 6, 2010)

My costume several Halloweens running has been Bear in the Big Blue House. (I tried a werewolf one year and scared the cat to bits.) 

View attachment bearhead1.JPG


View attachment beargut1.JPG


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 6, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> My costume several Halloweens running has been Bear in the Big Blue House. (I tried a werewolf one year and scared the cat to bits.)



oooo, maybe i'll be the sloth from Big Big World!


----------



## matty81 (Apr 27, 2011)

i always just do the fat version....... 

beetlejuice......






Teenwolf........





its so hard though! you google all the plus size costumes and they are sooooo poor! gonna start preparing for halloween now. hopefully come up with something cool by then.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm boycotting costumes until I can use the one I want....Nekkid fat man.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 27, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> I'm boycotting costumes until I can use the one I want....Nekkid fat man.



You may be waiting a while.....or move to a nudist colony, it's nekkid fancy dress EVERY day there


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 27, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> You may be waiting a while.....or move to a nudist colony, it's nekkid fancy dress EVERY day there




I know...but it's a good excuse not to deal with costumes....LOL

Actually, a couple years ago some friends were looking at opening a size friendly nudist camp. Unfortunately the property was in too bad shape to make a go of it. I did volunteer to sit at the entrance and scare away all the fat haters....LOL


----------



## Bearsy (Apr 27, 2011)

For a few years, myself and one of my very short, very skinny female friends have been bouncing around the idea of us going as Max and Carol(she: Max, myself: Carol) from Where The Wild Things Are.

And I'd totally do it, but for two problems.
1. All except maybe 2 of the costumes I've seen online are absolutely terrible and I wouldn't want to end up with a shitty costume.
2. Dude is head to toe in fur. I sweat like crazy in shorts and a tshirt. 




\

But I really want to do it.


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 27, 2011)

me and my best friend were going to go as bert and earnie but we went through a brovorce so it didnt work out...


----------



## biglynch (Apr 27, 2011)

me as batman movie penguin. big boss man, and e honda 

View attachment pen (1).jpg


View attachment 4 (1).jpg


View attachment 38778_449878353419_503623419_6056910_1439382_n.jpg


----------



## SanDiega (Apr 27, 2011)

If you ever make it to San Diego Comic Con you will get some ideas. It is probably the largest gathering of fat guys in costume on earth.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 27, 2011)

i went as santa claus for halloween one year hahahah. it was the best, had so many girls sitting on my lap that year. 

i did batman (fatman) last year


----------

